# Howdy



## Meowsie (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi everyone! So happy to now be a member of CatForum.

A little about me: I'm a 19-year-old woman, college student, and life-long cat enthusiast. I grew up with a cat, Bundy, for the first 16 years of my life, and perhaps it was her influence that made me genuinely want to be a cat as a little kid. My parents have pictures and video of me as a toddler trying to emulate Bundy's actions, sounds, and sitting positions. When I was three, I made myself a pair of black cat ears out of construction paper and a headband, and wore them more or less every day for more than a year until I got in trouble for wearing them to school. 

Since then, I've cooled it a little on the dress-up, but I'm still pretty sure that in a few past lives, I was a chubby, affectionate housecat. I've joined CatForums because just a few weeks ago, my family opened our home to a precious kitten after two and a half lonely catless years (R.I.P. Bundy <3). Already all the joy of being a cat owner has come rushing back, and already I have many, many questions about how to best accommodate and bond with my new friend.

I look forward to meeting all of you!


----------



## Luvkitties (Jan 22, 2009)

Welcome! 

I really laughed when I read the part about the cat ears you used to wear as a kid! It must have been so cute!  

Do you have pictures of Bundy and of the new kitten? What's his or her name?


----------



## Meowsie (Aug 28, 2011)

Sure do have pictures! Unfortunately, many of my Bundy pictures are not very clear because they are pictures-of-pictures (I'm too lazy to use a scanner), so I apologize for that.

This is Bundy:










She actually was kind of a mean cat, but she was family and we loved her.

Bundy with me (me- 2 yrs, Bundy - 7 yrs):










Bundy with my brother (Brother - 1 yr, Bundy - 9 yrs):










Me, dressed as Bundy for Halloween:










R.I.P. Bundy (May 1987-January 2009) <3

Our new kitty, sadly, does not have an official name yet because my family cannot agree. Her tentative name is Aiko, which I picked and started calling her after she went nameless for a week. However, my dad says it doesn't suit her, so I agreed to let him rename her if we come up with something better. I'm actually going to start a threat about it when I get posting privileges.

She loves the bathroom for some reason. Here's a pic of her:










As you can see, she is not a little kitten. We think she is about 4 months old. However, we also think she is at least part Maine ****, so if that is the case, she will probably double in size.

You can see more pictures of both cats here: Pictures by BlitheCynic - Photobucket

Many more pictures of Aiko to come in the Cat Introduction section.


----------



## christinaja (Aug 28, 2011)

How adorable! Welcome!


----------



## Erica101 (Aug 24, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## helloalice (Aug 28, 2011)

Meowsie said:


> When I was three, I made myself a pair of black cat ears out of construction paper and a headband, and wore them more or less every day for more than a year until I got in trouble for wearing them to school.


Wow! I think that's the longest construction paper has ever lasted when not tacked to the fridge. I'm impressed!

Is it weird that I've never wanted to be a cat? If I was a cat, I couldn't be with my cats!


----------



## punk4life2882 (Aug 27, 2011)

Very cute!!


----------



## Estar (Aug 31, 2011)

Awww....very cute! Adorable pictures.


----------



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! I had a similar obsession when I was younger- but it was with horses. I would run around on all fours for hours and even set up jumps for myself in various parts of the house. My poor parents. 

Your new kitty is stunning!


----------

